# Black beauty's kidding thread!



## SandDherds (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi everyone I thought I should make this kidding thread I got this pretty girl about a week ago from a horrible place her pen was full of muck it was awful I was about foot deep in goat waste! All of there goats looked awful some were under weight and were in a less than half acre pasture and there was probably 20+ goats in it most were young but about 10 were older but anyways she was bred to a boer Nubian mix buck he was orangish/tan she is due on April 6th is what her breeder said so she has about 15 days left all of the bucks babies were gorgeous I was so tempted to grab them and cuddle them all!  I'll put some pics of her sisters kids. her sister looked just like her and she was bred to the same buck! And man those babies were gorgeous they said he is a big dapple and moonspotted kid producer anyways here are the pics sorry most are bad I didn't have the big camera and I was burning weeds all day it's currently about 11PM so I'm done with everything finally and I'm so tired!






if you see anything else you might think is wrong with her a deficiency or anything let me know this is her 4th freshening and also if you want to could you guys leave me some of your pregnant doe feeding rations and schedule I'm trying to improve mine




 *note the muck on her feet its still there after 6 days! 7 in a few hours her skin and fur is missing and red and irritated from the dirt chunks they also said they took her horns of with a cable saw that must have hurt!*



 this is a bad pic of her bag it is pretty small which makes me think she isn't getting enough grain? Not sure if I'm right but I'm slowly upping her grain I'm gonna get it to 2 cups is that enough? Or is it too little or too much?




She was pawing alot today getting up,laying down,getting up,digging laying down and then she dug a big hole about 4 inches deep and it was on pretty hard ground too. I'm not sure if it's a late pregnancy thing it hasn't happend to any of my other goats she also appeares to be sunken you can kinda see it in the pic below she got pretty skinny earlier today day and the whole time I've had her she had her babies held up and she was huge!

Sunken? Can't really see but she looks pretty sunken. ligs are hard I can't even feel them but that's just cause she seem like she has a harder area back there my nige doe due in 5 weeks has ligs that are naturally hard to find so I gusse I wait till she is mushy back there













Alright now for the cute babies!!!!


This is her sisters 1st doeling her sister was brown/black with gopher ears aswell and bred to the same buck

the white one behind her was from a different doe but he also had dapple patches on him






The  dapple kid behind the doe is black beautys (beauty or I call her freisian don't know why)sisters 2nd and last doeling *note the dirty feet on that doe aswell*



Here are some more kids out of the same buck you can see beauty and her sister in this pic *2 black does one on each side of the white Nubian* you can also see her sisters second doelings face behind her*






Here is another pic of one of that bucks kids she has a few darker spots on her


  *note all of the muck*


Well that's all here's what I'm thinking she is having and hoping for 

I'm thinking she will kid April 2nd with 2 kids doeling and a buckling I'm hoping for 2 dapple or moonspotted kids thinking for 1 with gopher ears 1 with nubian/boer ears

Sorry about lousy writing I'm so tired right now


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 22, 2016)

Hope you had a chance to get some rest. I must admit I'm a bit lost and confused  There are a LOT of pictures and descriptions above of goats and kids and I'm not certain exactly which ones are yours... Did you just get BB and the rest were all for illustrative purposes? Or did you get some of the kids too? The pictures of all the goats in (presumably) the sellers pen did look to have mud caked but the pen itself didn't look all that bad or muddy... Maybe they picked that up in a pasture someplace? 

You might want to give BB a nice warm water hoof soak and check for rot/damage/trimming needs... Good luck with the kidding! Hope she delivers what you want without complications


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Hope you had a chance to get some rest. I must admit I'm a bit lost and confused  There are a LOT of pictures and descriptions above of goats and kids and I'm not certain exactly which ones are yours... Did you just get BB and the rest were all for illustrative purposes? Or did you get some of the kids too? The pictures of all the goats in (presumably) the sellers pen did look to have mud caked but the pen itself didn't look all that bad or muddy... Maybe they picked that up in a pasture someplace?
> 
> You might want to give BB a nice warm water hoof soak and check for rot/damage/trimming needs... Good luck with the kidding! Hope she delivers what you want without complications




Yeah I was confused too I was up feeding some bottle babies all night and my Rex decided to have her kits I've been waiting for and didn't even give me 1 blue otter! They all look like whites and blacks or black otters but no I didn't get the kids I am planning on getting a few the kids don't look all that bad but the does looked awful please don't mind these are screenshot because I didn't take any photos I just took a video so i have to screenshot the pics



 
here is one doe who has a single she had twins but said she sat on the other in the kidding pen the side most of them were on wasn't that bad  but the barn they had to sleep in was just straw over top of mud the only clan place was the middle but that couldn't fit all the goats at once



 here's a doe who was eating there food area was the worst part it was so deep I couldn't even walk over there you can see the mud on her front feet and she is a looked like a Nubian so she is pretty big





You can see alot of the mud and waste here it's so wet from there pee I belive. there was no water over there and it hasn't rained yet




Here is some more of the mud and you can also see the middle where they are trying to stay cause it isn't as muddy

This is just my opinion but I really think they should clean it and they should not be feeding them in the mud and also they should clean there water cause it had lots of alge grouth on the side but other than that most of there goats seemed pretty healthy  other than 2 kids who seemed too cough alot what do you guys think am I over reacting? And also when should I deworm BB after she kids or before?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 23, 2016)

Awwww, poor girl! I'm glad you have her now, and I'm sure she'll be well taken care of. 
Her name fits her perfectly! She is a beauty, congratulations! Those other little kids sure are cute...

The breeder I got Clover from said you worm a doe 30 days prior to kidding; the day she kids; and 10 days after she kids. I did horribly with worming Clover - I didn't worm her until probably 3 weeks after she kidded. 

I think you already know my pregnant goat feeding schedule from my current kidding thread, so I won't put it on here.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 26, 2016)

Okay so black beauty has 10 days till the estimated due date  well actually 9 cause it's almost bed time but I'm posting this a little late I'm getting excited I'm hoping for doe twins that are moonspotted or dapple or even just  a normal sized doe would be okay but hopefully 2. I was feeling her last night haven't got a hold of her today but last night her ligs were pretty mushy so wondering if she will go sooner the thing is her udder hasn't filled much but I don't know what it normally looks like before kidding so maybe she fills up right before like miracle did but I'll have to see tonight when I get her . ahh I'm just hoping for normal size twins or small triplets but I was feeling her and it kinda felt like a huge single!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 26, 2016)

I've heard that veteran does sometimes won't fill their udder up until they kid, or pretty close to it. 
I'm sure she'll have twins, and hopefully moonspotted doelings! I've always LOVED moonspotted goats, especially kids. I want one.  

Oh, and I think two cups of grain is right.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 26, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I've heard that veteran does sometimes won't fill their udder up until they kid, or pretty close to it.
> I'm sure she'll have twins, and hopefully moonspotted doelings! I've always LOVED moonspotted goats, especially kids. I want one.
> 
> Oh, and I think two cups of grain is right.




Yep you are right! texted her old owner she said she never fills till the day she kids or right before she also said she gives 1.5 gallons a day! so I'll have to see that to belive it but if she does wow I'll be so happy!

And yeah I hope you are right


I too absolutely adore moonspotteds they are so cute and flashy! I have wanted one for forever!

Okay that's good I'm feeding just over 2 cups a day now plus she get access to a pasture grass hay and some alfalfa


The owner said she kids on day 152 normally whitch puts her at day 141 almost day 142 I belive today. The owner also said she give little or no warning when she kids she just pops them out. This will be interesting lol


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2016)

Alrighty then   Best wishes for success in your desires


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's her udder pics from yesterday


Latestarter said:


> Alrighty then   Best wishes for success in your desires





Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2016)

huh? what? no pics?  TEASE!


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh a


Latestarter said:


> huh? what? no pics?  TEASE!




Haha the pics didn't work!! I'm sorry here is one from last night (sorry about the quality I had to take picture of the pictures that were on my camera cause the computer hates me )





I'll be sure to get more tommorow and I'll double check to make sure they work


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 27, 2016)

1.5 gallons! Wow! That's a lot of milk.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 27, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> 1.5 gallons! Wow! That's a lot of milk.



I know! that's why I find it kinda hard to belive my sannen doe didn't even give that much she gave 1 gallon as a a FF but never got anymore than just above 1.5 gallons at her peek 




Well tonight we had some white discharge!
I know I know this doesn't mean much but it means we are getting closer! I would have got a pic but its too dark it was just a very small amount though. Her ligs are very hard so not tonight probably. but her udder does seem like it has filled a bit more but hey it's dark so I could be seeing things 



I believe we are at day 143 they said she normally kids day 152 so hopefully she will stick to that date


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> I know! that's why I find it kinda hard to belive my sannen doe didn't even give that much she gave 1 gallon as a a FF but never got anymore than just above 1.5 gallons at her peek
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a FF, 1 gallon seems like a lot! My FF Alpine gives at most 3 1/2 cups of milk.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 28, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> As a FF, 1 gallon seems like a lot! My FF Alpine gives at most 3 1/2 cups of milk.





well yah i guess it kinda is lol but i expected more from her she was a nice doe. her dam gave 2 per day as an ff





well i got my computer to work yay! Here are some pics from the last 2-3 days

she was not happy with me lol


 
this is when she got into the chickens feed silly girl

 



and here some of the other just for fun

maggie!


 




here is two of lucas









here is some of sam my ram


 


here are some of meredith 
meredith then lucas and blake in the back


 

im thinking she will have quads this time,she has had triplets 2 years in a row this year she was bred to a really good show buck i think they said he was a champion not sure i would believe  them though but ill put more info on her kidding thread next week




 

 




BB is due in 8 or 7 days but she could go in 5 or 4 days on day 150


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)

Awwwww! Thank you for all the pictures! Sam and Lucas are cuties for sure. Is Maggie your Myotonic doe's (Miracle) doeling? All of your goats are lovely, and Black Beauty already looks better.


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks! And yes she is I was going to choose penelope but everyone started calling her baggie and big head lol and eventually we started calling her Maggie and it stuck


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay so update! Her ligs were pretty soft not gone at all though and her bag hasn't filled and no more discharge. It is really windy tonight not sure if it has anything to do with this but meredith who isn't due for another 4 weeks or so (she is on day 145 April 28 if she was bred day 1) she kinda acted labor-ish she was up she was very vocal her ligs were hard to find but still there, then she was down and her vulva was kinda open a bit but if she has 4 kids in there I could under stand that lol but on the bright side when she was down I felt the first baby kicks!! I haven't been able to feel them and was kinda worried but I sure did feel them tonight! Anyways about 11PM here so going to try to get some rest! I'll update in the morning


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 29, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Thanks! And yes she is I was going to choose penelope but everyone started calling her baggie and big head lol and eventually we started calling her Maggie and it stuck



Maggie is a great name for her! She's turning into a very purty girl, that's for sure. Does she have blue eyes (I can't really tell from the picture)?



SandDherds said:


> Okay so update! Her ligs were pretty soft not gone at all though and her bag hasn't filled and no more discharge. It is really windy tonight not sure if it has anything to do with this but meredith who isn't due for another 4 weeks or so (she is on day 145 April 28 if she was bred day 1) she kinda acted labor-ish she was up she was very vocal her ligs were hard to find but still there, then she was down and her vulva was kinda open a bit but if she has 4 kids in there I could under stand that lol but on the bright side when she was down I felt the first baby kicks!! I haven't been able to feel them and was kinda worried but I sure did feel them tonight! Anyways about 11PM here so going to try to get some rest! I'll update in the morning


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 29, 2016)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Maggie is a great name for her! She's turning into a very purty girl, that's for sure. Does she have blue eyes (I can't really tell from the picture)?






She has marbled eyes I guess you could call them they are turning brown but they have had some brown from day 1 so I'll just leave it at 1/2 blue 1/2 brown eyes


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 29, 2016)

How is Black Beauty today?


----------



## SandDherds (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay so sorry for no updates I was trying to get a few things ready and had to get feed and I'm treating lucas with some things cause he has scours.


Update 
BB is showing no signs of going soon! even my doe who is not due for 26 days or so is bagging up and her ligs have been almost gone for a few days! BB is on day 147 tommorow I believe. Her udder hasn't filled at all from what I can see. Her ligs are soft-ish but definitely still there. No more discharge that I have seen only signs I have seen is her rolling around being uncomfortable and grunting and biting and looking at her sides when she is lying down. She still has an appetite so it's just a waiting game she could go any day now. But on the bright side I am gonna have Friday and all weekend to myself nothing planned family is not at my house anymore they are making a trip tommorow morning and don't get back till saturday! So i m going to just relax and wait for babies! I'll update with pictures tonight and tomorrow morning. I'm getting excited


Also do you guys think I should do a live stream? I think it would be fun and save me trips for the barn and you guys could watch her. Let me know if you think I should


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 1, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Also do you guys think I should do a live stream? I think it would be fun and save me trips for the barn and you guys could watch her. Let me know if you think I should



I sure do! I love watching the live streams.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 1, 2016)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 1, 2016)

Okay I just got the kidding pen set up its small but it's all I could do.

And okay I'll set it up tonight I thought it would be fun too. Saves me trips to the barn!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay thought I would update unfortunately I haven't got a can set up outside in the barn I have just been really busy trying to fix thing and I was out in the barn all night! First I found out she would squeeze through the kidding pen. Then she was pressing her head against the wall so I immediately checked her ligs and the were soft not gone but pretty soft. At about 9:30 I went out to the barn and right when she stood up she stretched that normal though but then she stretched and stretched I counted 11 times in about 5 minutes and 4 yawns in about 5 minutes. So I got my stuff and slept in the barn all night even with baby goats and lambs jumping all over me and I woke up at about 1:30 and checked her. Her ligs were 100% there! At least I think I was feeling her ligaments her udder still hasn't filled and nothing else has changed though it does look like the babies dropped we are at day 148 almost day 149 so I'll probably be sleeping in the barn agian  but it will be worth it I NEED to be there when she kids cause her owner said she almost always had to assist and that when she didn't she would never clean them and she left one of her twins about 2years ago in the sac and he died and she got there just in time to save the other before she suffocated so she said I must be there when she has them or I could loose her or her babies


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

I hate to say it, but with mothering "instincts" like that, why is she continually being re-bred? I should think she should be culled out and replaced.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 2, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I hate to say it, but with mothering "instincts" like that, why is she continually being re-bred? I should think she should be culled out and replaced.




I don't know actually if she were mine she probably would have been sold as a pet but I just got her about 2 weeks ago and she was due soon so I will have catch her babies. Her old owner said that she is a great mother just doesn't clean them but she feeds them. I am thinking I'll sell her as a pet at the end of the year when I'm done milking her. So she will be a pet or if she is still milking she can be a milker for a few months and then she will have to be retired.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Who knows, maybe this time she'll birth just fine and clean the kids, and all will be great...


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2016)

Cmon babies!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay so update on BB she hasn't had her babies yet but I did talk to her previous owner and asked a few things they said that she normally kids in the day but I'm still doing night checks every 1 1/2 hours. They said she normally has twin! So I'm super excited about that. It makes me not so worried that it will be a large single. They said she doesn't fill her bag till right when she's kidding and after she kids. They said she never shows any signs and always surprised them when they went out to find her with kids.

Black beauty was acting strange yesterday she would hold her tail arched for a few seconds and her ligaments were kinda sagging. Today black beautys ligaments are really mushy I can feel them but they are starting to disappear. I didn't think a whole lot but then heard the forecast and it's gonna rain in a few hours. So I went out to feed all the girls (and the babies) and she wasn't interested in food she did  nibble but then she just left to the end of the pasture. When she was walking up I heard her sweet talking to her babies! I am thinking we will have babies today. It was supposed to be day 150 today but I was counting from the day she said she was bred and I think it's day 152! That's when she is supposed kid they said she normally kids day 152. I'm super excited I'm on full baby watch today as it's supposed to be raining and windy with a chance if a thunder storm. And some more good new! Yesterday evening I picked up a pretty little boer bottle doeling! Just sent her registration papers for the abga today. she is a pretty paint girl! I'll probably put a picture of her later when I update the post this afternoon


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 4, 2016)

Awwwww, congrats on your new bottle doeling! I can't wait to see pictures of her.  
Now awaiting an update on BB.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

<---fingers AND toes that she goes for you today... Not sure if YOU can handle the stress of waiting any longer  Congrats on the new doeling. Not like you didn't need to add a little more work to your day    Looking forward to pics later!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay so nothign is happening with BB she is just driving me crazy! Not sure if her ligs are there or not and she is eating agian.

What a brat!



 




Anyways here are the pics with the little doeling her name is super nova but her barn name is nova. She is so pretty I'm so in love with her!



 


 

 


 

And here is meredith the beached whale!
I'm thinking she has quads! She can't do anything without grunting and being uncomfortable! Poor girl still has about 20+ days left!






And here is another pic just cause I thought it was pretty!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 4, 2016)

C'mon BB! Have your kids! 

They are all beauties! And Nova....I think I'm in love with her too.


----------



## TAH (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats on the new doling, She is beautiful  . Hope she has her baby's today. She looks like she has hair missing on her face.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 4, 2016)

TAH said:


> Congrats on the new doling, She is beautiful  . Hope she has her baby's today. She looks like she has hair missing on her face.





Thanks! Me too but I don't think she will maybe tonight? And yes she does she has had that since I got her it's slowly growing back


----------



## TAH (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe it will be right before  midnight and you will still  be able to call it today.


----------



## TAH (Apr 5, 2016)

Any baby's yet?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope she is putting the doe code in full force! She will drive me mad if she doesn't go in the next few days. Today is day 151 according to her previous owner and they said she is due April 6th as she always go at exactly 5 months or day 152. After looking at a calendar today is day 153 but that's counting the day they bred her so if I take the day they bred her away she is at day 152 I think. She is showing no signs of going soon she ate like a pig this morning and she is acting normal. She may have actually dropped kinda looks like she did but I'm not 100% sure. Her ligs are still there they aren't even mushy! I'm HOPING she will surprise me and go today or tonight but if not I'll give her tommorow and that night after that I'll check and see if she is dilated if she is and still doesn't look like she is gonna go in labor I'll probably get a vet to check her just in case. I will probably see if she is dilated in a few hours but they said she never goes past day 152 I know it could be different this time but I just want to be 100% sure


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 5, 2016)

Okay I finally got the live stream up and running! I'll put the link up when she gets put in the makeshift kidding pen! Once I get in the house from checking her ligs and feeding the babies I'll put the link. So you can watch her in about 2 hours!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 5, 2016)

Okay so.... No livestream tonight. A rabbit chewed up my extension cord so my phone battery would die after an hour or so. But I will put it up tommorow morning (if she doesn't have them tonight) I will put it in pasture so you can watch her. Her previous owner said tommorow is day 152 and should should have them then. She didn't look like she would go tonight ligs pretty tight. Her bag hasn't filled one bit and she wasn't acting really weird a bit of talking to her belly but she has been doing that for 2 days now. Will update when I go check her tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 6, 2016)

Okay sooooo.... We should have kids today!


Her ligs were almost 100% gone! I had to feel for about 2 minutes before I felt them just a little bit.



She didn't stand up when I went to check her and she always does. She only nibbled on her food she only ate a few pieces and then left. She has definitely dropped.


I'm am on kid watch all day today in going to be out in the pasture but unfortunately this mean probably no live cam because I need the phone just in case I need to call the vet or my goat friends.


I'll update in about a hour and let you know what else in seeing!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2016)

Woohoo!  Hope it all works out ok.  I'm waiting on two does to kid today also.    Let's hope it's a good day to have babies!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2016)

Any news????  Or even better - any babies???


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 6, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Woohoo!  Hope it all works out ok.  I'm waiting on two does to kid today also.    Let's hope it's a good day to have babies!



Good luck with your does!  Make sure to share pics of the kids when they are born!







frustratedearthmother said:


> Any news????  Or even better - any babies???



Nopeshe was all labor-ish but now she is just resting. I'm gonna see if she is open tonight.


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

Any baby's yet? I know how you feel. It is so frustrating when they just have to drag trag it out, just to make you frustrated


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Let us know, I have a girl driving me crazy too! I am not sure why they like to drive us crazy! Lol good luck!


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 7, 2016)

TAH said:


> Any baby's yet? I know how you feel. It is so frustrating when they just have to drag trag it out, just to make you frustrated



Nope I'm about to loose my mind.





1crazybird said:


> Let us know, I have a girl driving me crazy too! I am not sure why they like to drive us crazy! Lol good luck!



LOL it must be fun to watch us loose our minds




BB is showing no signs at all! She just lays around all day long and goes to get a snack or two and then back to lying down. Ligs are still there. She has no discharge. Her bad is still small. She has dropped I belive though so I'm really hoping she goes soon today is day 153 almost day 154 at about day 156 is probably when I'll start worrying and I might have her induced on the 10th if she has no babies by then.  I'm gonna see if I can check and see if she is dilated at all in a few.


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

It is so hard waiting.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Going to check my girl now...


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

Is yours 1crazybird due to have her baby's?


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes. Ugh!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 7, 2016)

1crazybird said:


> Going to check my girl now...




Anything?




TAH said:


> It is so hard waiting.



I know! Still nothing new I'm going in to see if she is dilated in an hour or two. Im hoping she is starting to dilate. Tommorow is day 154 I know you aren't supposed to start worrying till after day 155 but I'm always worried! I tried to get in contact with her owner but she picked up my call for like 2 seconds and hung up and she also won't awnser any of my text anymore  and there I was thinking they arnt that bad after them telling me ask them any thing anytime and they will be happy to answer I was just trying to find out if that was the only time she was bred.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 8, 2016)

My Alpine doe kidded on day 156 (which I understand is normal for her breed). She took her own sweet time, but in the end it was worth the long wait. 

Good luck with BB's kidding! I hope all goes well and she kids today.  I've been waiting (im)patiently to see pictures of her (hopefully) moonspotted kid(s).


----------



## TAH (Apr 9, 2016)

Any baby's yet. They should be coming right.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 13, 2016)

TAH said:


> Any baby's yet. They should be coming right.




Nothing! 

Today would be 159 I can't feel babies kicking anymore. Somehow I think her old owner got the dates wrong. Her ligs have been really mushy for a day or 2 and she has been really aggressive! She was headbutting dirt and all my other goats yesterday! Last night I was feeding her when I stopped petting her head she would bite me and shove my hand into the  wall  not sure if that is really a sign or not all I'm hoping is that she goes soon! I paid quite a bit for this girl and she was supposed to have her kids on the 6th cause about the 3rd in may I was supposed to get bottle babies and was gonna give them her milk not sure if I can now




Here are some pics I got last night. I'll try to get some new pics today

This was the 11th





This was last night




This was the 11th



This was last night






She has also been doing this weird thing with her tail where she shakes her tail really fast I don't know it that means anything but if you was I can upload a video of her doing it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2016)

How about an udder shot?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 13, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> How about an udder shot?





Let me go snap one real quick


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 13, 2016)

Here are a few 



Udder pic from the 11th



 

And here is from a second ago (it's the best I could get)


 




And here is some body pics not sure if she dropped or I thought she did a few days ago but I guess not.


From last night


 
From today


 


 

I'll try to get more later and I'm also gonna go upload the video of the thing she was doing with her tail later on today aswell.






And this isn't even related to bb and I'll start a new thread later for this but this is my doe meredith she has been having a small prolapse for 2-3 day it is most likely cause she is stuffed with babies I'm guessing quads or quints. This morning it wasn't all the way back In so I rinsed it put a tiny sprinkle of suger and it went in on its own but should I be worried? Will she be able to have the kids normally? she is due the 28th - may 3rd but I'm guessing the 25th is when she will go.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2016)

Hmmmm, you'd think if BB was on day 159 that she'd have more udder than that.  I know some does don't totally fill in until right at kidding, but I'm a bit suspicious of hers.  Is it possible that there's another kidding date?


Re: your other doe.  She should still kid normally even with the prolapse....they tend to thin out and go back in place as kidding starts.

Hope all goes well!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 13, 2016)

I am not sure if there is another due date cause they won't awnser my text or calls but according to them she never fills at all untill when she is kidding and after she kids.



And that's great to hear! I was just really worried about her cause she is my favorite doe.




I'm going in to see if she is dilated right now I'll let you guys know what I feel


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 13, 2016)

Okay so what I felt was.... Nothing! She is such a brat I had my friend come out and hold her but that didn't work she wouldn't even let me go behind her so we tied her to the wall and I couldn't even get one finger inside cause she was jumping around so we decided to stop and when we were trying to take the rope off from around her head absolute disaster! She was jumping hit my friend in the head with her head kicked me bit both of us multiple times crushed my hand between the wall and her head. Finally we got it off of her after about 5 minutes of fighting with her. She was such a brat all we were trying to do was get the rope off of her she has always been pretty sweet and begged for pets but starting from yesterday she was so mean I was scared to let her out with the rest of the herd!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2016)

Holy cow!  Demon goat, lol.  Hope there were no serious injuries.


----------



## TAH (Apr 13, 2016)

So you will have to wait and see. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

wow, the Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde goat... Hope neither of you were seriously hurt. I say seriously because I'm sure what you described had to hurt... Hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 14, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy cow!  Demon goat, lol.  Hope there were no serious injuries.





Latestarter said:


> wow, the Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde goat... Hope neither of you were seriously hurt. I say seriously because I'm sure what you described had to hurt... Hope she goes soon for you.




No nothing bad she did get a good bite on my thumb almost all the way down to bone it's infected pretty bad but I'm treating it and it feels fine. My friend left with a twisted ankle from trying to move out of the way when she hit her face and has some pretty bad bruises and had a bloody nose but she said she is doing okay today and her foot doesn't hurt that much anymore.


Black beautys with a new nickname of Black Beast is still doing nothing showing she is going soon but... Her old owner finally replied to my text she said that she had no heats after November 6th and she was only with the buck on November 6th. She also said the buck did break out on November 25th-27th so I would gusse she is going to go then


----------



## TAH (Apr 14, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> 6th. She also said the buck did break out on November 25th-27th so I would gusse she is going to go then


Well lets hope then.


----------



## TAH (Apr 14, 2016)

SandDherds said:


> Black Beast


Seems like it matches her better


----------



## TAH (Apr 19, 2016)

Any baby's yet *SandDherds?*


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 19, 2016)

Nope her udder has grown quite a bit and her tailhead is pretty much just moosh but I can still feel ligs and pretty sure I felt some baby kicks. I'm thinking she will go on the 24-26th or if not then the 26th-28th cause her old owners said she never had a heat after the 6th but she may have been bred 3 weeks later but I definitely don't think she will make it to may so we should have lots of babies in just a week!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 21, 2016)

Babies hopefully soon 1 of her ligs completely gone the other is slowly disappearing and her udder is starting to fill. I would say she is sunk but I have been saying that for weeks but this morning she didn't even look pregnant anymore I was even looking for a kid when I saw how skinny she was...but after a few hours she looks like she is pregnant but still looks pretty sunken to me so hopefully we have kids soon I'm not sure how much longer I can wait!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 21, 2016)

and


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

I am waiting.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2016)

Gosh, we're ALL waiting!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 22, 2016)

I still think they need a nail biting and or pacing the floor emoji


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Babies today!!!
Her ligs are gone! Her udder is full/filling
She dug a HUGE hole.
She is sweet talking and she has never mad a sound before just tiny sounds this is first I have ever heard her!
And she has discharge she has never had discharge before plus she was licking my face should have babies in a few hours


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 22, 2016)

YA!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

She's having a few contraction I'm going back out now


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

No more contractions that I but the ones I did see were small. She is having some white goo and it's slowly changing to clear.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 22, 2016)

PICS!!!!    We need pics, lol!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Baby number 1  big breech doeling she is so cute! She had been pushing for 35 minutes nothing so I had to assist

Bb is doing great I just had to clean her face and swing her a few times cause she wasn't breathing


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## TAH (Apr 22, 2016)

Ya after all that waiting . I love the brown .


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2016)

What a sweet little (ok, maybe not so "little") girl! Congrats! But.... wait...  did my eyes deceive me?  I thought I read "baby number 1"? Is there another, or possibly more than another, that you've yet to share with us?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay so I'm not sure if I should be worried but she hasn't had another I thought for sure twins or triplets there is no placenta hanging out and when I bumped her I am not sure I felt anything but I swear there is still a kid she had her about 2 hours ago and no placenta so I just went in her I almost got half way to my elbow I felt what felt like lots of good and I think I felt an ear but not sure. How do I know if she is done besides bumping and a placenta. Should I be worried? I can take some pics if you want


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2016)

Ummmm... Is she still pushing? There should have been a 2nd kid by now if she's has one. Has the first kid nursed yet? That is supposed to cause mom to contract and help eliminate the placenta. I don't own goats yet, but from my reading and study, I think/believe normally with _multiple kids_, if it hasn't happened (follow on birth) within 30 minutes or so it's kind of a cause for concern... after 2 hours, I'd be pretty concerned... But if there isn't a second kid, it might take a while longer for mom to pass the placenta.

You said you already went in and "thought" you felt an ear... Maybe you should go see if it was an ear or not? I'd be more feeling for a nose/mouth or hooves/legs... An "ear" might just be a folded over portion of the uterine wall... If you can't find another for sure kid, I'd just monitor mom and see if she eventually passes the placenta. I wouldn't let her out to roam as I'd want to make sure it's passed.


----------



## TAH (Apr 22, 2016)

I might get a vet involved. Two hours is a long time. Can you feel any kicking?


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2016)

I agree with @Latestarter - in my goat book it says "allow 30 minutes after hard labor begins for the birth membranes to appear, another 30 for the first kid to be born, and 30 more minutes for the second and subsequent kids to be delivered. If things aren't resolved in that time frame, your doe needs help".
Also, I think that the placenta should've come out a little while ago if BB had only one kid. With two of my does (the third kidded in the middle of the night and I wasn't there) the placenta appeared 10-20 minutes after the last kid was born.

Congratulations on the doeling though! She has beautiful coloring.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Nothing yet no placenta her ligs are still gone no active pushing I've seen but she is still digging my barn up she still has discharge. I went in again and not sure what I was felling there was slime and lots of ring like things but I couldn't get past that my hand wouldn't go further than that. On another note I think she has mastitis one side is fine but the other the baby wasn't drinking out ofso I tasted a tiny bit it was salty and there was pus coming out of it I got as much pus as I could out and haven't seen anymore pus so far so you think it mastitis her teat was pretty red aswell


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 22, 2016)

I would call the vet if you are able to. It doesn't sound good to me. Is she still taking care of the doeling?


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

she feeds her cleans her and protects her but other than that she doesn't care that much if she is taken away and she has stepped on her a few time. The doeling is still really skinny I have see her eat but she doesn't get much faster.


As for the vet I have one pretty close about 30 minuts away I'll try to call them but If not closest one is 2 1/2 hours away


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats! What a big girly! Ok, your concern about the baby. There is a chance she has another, but from the pictures I have seen, I personally believed she had a single and after what I saw(the size of the baby etc), I stay with that theory. Anyways, if you bump her and you feel nothing, no hardness/masses (aka another baby) she should be fine. If you bump her and feel just like soft underside, she is done. My ewe Rosie didn't pass her placenta for quite a few hours after she lambed. The udder on the other hand may be a problem. I hope you figure this all out soon, and once more congrats on a healthy and beautiful doeling! I'm not a goatie, and I only have a few lambings experience in sheep, but I read up as much as I can so I hope this is helpful


----------



## Pamela (Apr 22, 2016)

You may want to hand milk her a bit to make sure she doesn't have wax plugs blocking her teats.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

I think she is done I bumped her I felt nothing her under side is very tight but I don't think that means anything. I milked her all the way it lots of strings and clumps of pus until I got to the end then it was fine and looked like slightly darker creamier milk.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2016)

I'd guess she's done and only had the one. The udder is definitely an issue. I've heard all kinds of descriptions about what colostrum looks like, but clumpy and stringy weren't in any of them...  I'd also still be looking for the placenta to evacuate... That should have been done by now as well. At this point, honestly, if it were me, I'd be getting her seen by a goat knowledgeable vet... soon. Really hoping this all sorts out for you.


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay so I might be able to get the vet out here but they said it will have to be tommorow as they have to much to do today (they are one of the most popular vets in Idaho) they said to just watch her take her temp and look for any signs of not eating or just acting sick. She ate most her grain and was eating her hay and has drank plenty of water and her temp is normal so I'm just watching her now...


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 22, 2016)

Still nothing no placenta. called the emergency clinic to see if someone would come out tonight or I can bring her in and they said they were doing a c-section on a mare and are already full and I'll have to wait till morning before they can do anything agian the just said to watch her and see if her behavior changes.

She does have white/clear discharge like when the baby was born but it could just be from when her sac popped. She is acting normal temp normal eating drinking and being a jerk to everything else but she is super good when it comes to milking. As for the what I think was mastitis it is gone for now anyways and a few very small clumps and of course me being the one who loves milk I take a sip and it taste like all the colostrum I have ever tasted before lol (you wouldn't believe the types if milk I have drank I have drank cat milk , elk milk last September when we went elk hunting and shot what we thought was a dry cow but she wasn't so I decided I would taste a sip so I squirted it into my mouth and let me tell you...that was the best milk I have ever had...EVER it was so creamy rich thick kinda and had alittle of a barny falvor with a bit of sweetness it was so good and i have drank rabbit milk and if you wanna know how I got cat milk and rabbit milk I just sucked straight from the teat of the cat and used a turkey baster on the rabbit) so I am happy about that just hope she passes the placenta tonight or tommorow


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 23, 2016)

The vet should be out here in a few hours so far I don't see that she has had it her ligaments are still gone and she still had alittle goo but not much at all she might have delived it last night though cause she looks alot skinnier than she did when I last checked her and she isn't digging anymore she still has a good appetite she just ate alittle slower than normal but she has been since yesterday but she is still really protective she is drinking water and she is eating hay and her temp is normal and she isn't acting sick I may have seen a bit of the placenta in the dirt but I can't be sure I'll have to go look at it in a few.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 23, 2016)

Is it possible she passed the placenta when you weren't around, then ate it? It is natural instinct for a mother animal who has just given birth to eat the placenta, because in the wild the mother would be trying to prevent predators from finding her newborn. BB may have passed it and cleaned it up while you were not looking. I agree with the vets advice on watching her behavior, that seems the best bet while you wait


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 1, 2016)

Curious how this turned out - hope all is well!


----------



## SandDherds (May 1, 2016)

Oh yes everything is perfect! She passed the placenta and the mastitis is gone she is a happy girl now!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 1, 2016)

So glad to hear it!


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

Happy to hear the happy ending  Beautiful kid! 


SandDherds said:


> Oh yes everything is perfect! She passed the placenta and the mastitis is gone she is a happy girl now!


----------



## TAH (May 3, 2016)

Glad to hear that it all turned out. How much it BB milking?


----------

